# Star Wars



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK 
I will take a chance, has anyone seen the new Star Wars?
I did today, and I am curious, does everyone think it was great? Or just plain
awful. I must say that I had a hard time staying awake. 
For the record, I would have to give it about a three on a scale of 1 to 20.
I know this has absolutely nothing to do with camping.....For which I appologize.
Just curious.
Fred


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nope.

I am too embarased to share with you the last movie the I saw in the Theater.

.......but, I bet I could win a Poll for Worst Last movie seen!!!

Anyone interested?


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Just saw it this evening. I thought it was good. I was satisfied with the way they wrapped things up. Sure, some of it was predictable, but I thought they managed to keep it moving, and interesting. In many cases, you knew _what_ was going to happen, but not necessarily _why_. It was entertaining ... glad I went.

Now my 13 yr old son ... _he_ thought it was great!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay Humpty... go for it! And if you say "Last Man Standing" (Bruce Willis) .... I'm there with you!

Wayne


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Humpty
I would be up for the worst. Of course, most of the movies we see are in the dollar movie place or on Neflix with two kids under six.
I did see Christmas with the Kranks, which was rated a 13 of 100 by Rotten Tomatoes. And, there were some funny scenes.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Beavis and Butthead Do America























Nuff said???


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Beavis and Butthead Do America
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BROTHER!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got back from it with my 10 year old. Now given that I am a HUGE fan of Sci-Fi (owning the complete Star Wars, Star Trek & Star Gate series) I will say this was a great movie for people that really like Star Wars. It setup the 4,5&6 movies very well. Much better than 1 or 2 IMHO. What excited me wasn't just this one movie but the combination of the 6 movie story - its now complete. Though I wish GL would continue as he once said and make 7-8-9 too. This isn't to say the movie was perfect, there were some sections like Grieves, Wookies, etc. that deserved more depth.

Best of all, Saturday I'm taking my son and a bunch of his friends to see it again!


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Is there a new Star Wars out







I need to get out more


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

With a pretty good home theater setup, we'll be waiting for the DVD release. That way the girls can stop it to use the ladies' room and stuff and not miss anything









Big LOTR fans in our house, we're wading thru them a little at a time right now. The sound on the DVD's is unbelievable, tons of low frequency effects.

Mike


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

camping479 - thats exactly what we are doing - waiting for it on DVD(for same reasons)







DH and I cant wait to see it!!









jewels 
ps::we found an outback about 5hrs away from us that is 4thousand cheaper than the dealership close to home:f course the sales lady says "we only have one left and someone is looking at it" LOL


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Love watching at home, but been to the opening weekend of each Star Wars and one thing fun is when the crowd gets into it. You'll know the scene, you'll laugh good and hard when Yoda does his move









Seen it twice and enjoyed both times!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with camping479. We also have a pretty set-up at home. We will be waiting for the DVD.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Let me see if I have this right, you can see a movie somewhere before it comes out on DVD.









Been so long.............also did the home set up.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> LOTR


 ??????

Mike, could you please decode that one?

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

LOTR is the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Fellowship of the Ring, The Two Towers and Return of the King. Very well done movies if you like that sort of thing.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh! Thanks Mike. I was feeling just a little lost there for a minute.

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

I have been meaning to ask you regarding your new avatar?????

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I know I am late on this discussion, but I only just had the chance to see the movie on June 5th and wanted to add my $.02...

I promiss not to spoil it for anyone that has not taken it in yet.

First off, I do like a story that is well written and interesting, but I can also appreciate all the eye-candy as well. The opening space combat sceen is something I will need to see a couple of times to absorb all the action. This is akin to the Nabo flyby sceens in E1.

Second, the story helped answer a few questions I had always wondered about, such as "how did Ben get Luke's Fathers lightsaber?", and "how did Aniken NOT know about his children?". Things that just needed to be tied together.

Lastly, I know the sceen that Y-Guy is referring to. Little things in the movie like that really help to provide emotional changes to the viewing experience. I have been in a coule of movies, like Airforce One, where you are exhausted by the time the movie is over from all of the suspence written in. I enjoyed them, none the less, but was still tired.

All in all, I liked it very much.


----------

